
Every reference to Kim Jong Un in official HTML is wrapped in a ﹤nobr﹥ - 1as
https://twitter.com/steobrien/status/907358641723977728?t=1
======
gozur88
It's good to be the king, I suppose. I'd love to have all my pet peeves
encoded into law.

------
closeparen
Not as cool as North Korea's extremely zealous use of the _strong_ tag:
[https://gizmodo.com/5599650/in-north-korea-even-the-html-
cod...](https://gizmodo.com/5599650/in-north-korea-even-the-html-coding-is-
very-strong)

~~~
jaredandrews
Can anyone guess how this happened? A static generator going haywire maybe?

------
jaredandrews
I had no idea this tag existed so I looked it up:
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/HTML/Element/no...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/HTML/Element/nobr)

Turns out it's a non-standard tag. FireFox supports it though and the Red Star
OS uses a browser that is a fork of Firefox[0].

My understanding is that the Red Star OS is the only OS used in North Korea.
So I guess that means in North Korea, `nobr` _is_ in the standard.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Star_OS](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Star_OS)

------
ijafri
I guess due to his last name. Un?

If you break the title of this post before his last name it would read

Un in official.

But we also know that isn't the only reason. If you are his age with nukes I
guess most would have H1 tag wrapped around it too.

~~~
ahakki
Yes. These tags are correct and necessary.

Can't see what the fuss is about, other than that NK knows how to use HTML.

~~~
stevenjgarner
DPRK seems to know a LOT more than HTML. They are not dependent on (read
vulnerable to) the Internet in the burgeoning ways of the rest of the world.
They clearly see it asymmetrically, as our Kryptonite:

1) "its connection to a hacking group called Lazarus that is linked to last
year’s $81 million cyber heist at the Bangladesh central bank and the 2014
attack on Sony’s Hollywood studio" \- [https://www.reuters.com/article/us-
cyber-northkorea-exclusiv...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-cyber-
northkorea-exclusive/exclusive-north-koreas-unit-180-the-cyber-warfare-cell-
that-worries-the-west-idUSKCN18H020)

2) "Bureau 121 is staffed by some of North Korea's most talented computer
experts and is run by the Korean military." \-
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bureau_121#cite_note-
reuters-1](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bureau_121#cite_note-reuters-1)

3) "The wannacry ransomware has a link to suspected North Korean hackers" \-
[https://www.wired.com/2017/05/wannacry-ransomware-link-
suspe...](https://www.wired.com/2017/05/wannacry-ransomware-link-suspected-
north-korean-hackers/)

~~~
oh_sigh
This doesn't tell me they know what they're doing. This tells me they are
scrambling for a few million here and there when they can. Wouldn't you guess
that a state funded actor could be much more dangerous than encrypting your
personal files and demanding $400 while leaving a kill switch easily
available?

------
civilian
It's also bolded and, at least in the left sidebar of news articles, it was
set to be 1pt larger than the surrounding font size.

------
thesmallestcat
I want this in my linters. Why take a chance?

------
eddanger
Dear Leader can't be broken in HTML or real life.

------
kenver
Clearly just stop his name getting split, but it's also a nice bonus that it's
semantically correct
[http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=nob](http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=nob)

